# weekend hunt



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

Went down to Nebraska to do some calling for a few days last Friday. Walking into our first spot Saturday morning we noticed a bunch of tracks on the tractor path. So we set up on a hill adjacent to a corn field. After the first rabbit distress sequence here comes a male to a 100 yards. So I shoot him and in the process another coyote takes off about 400 yards out. Never knew it was there. So after some ki-yi's nothing. 
Did a couple more sets with no results. So we go to a spot were we lost a doe that my buddy shot with his bow to some coyotes. While bow hunting this spot we noticed a lot of fawns by themselves. My guess is the EHD took out mama. So I do fawn distress off on on for ten minutes and here comes a coyote circling to get the wind. Well I panic and shoot but a clean miss. 
We go to a new spot we found last year that was covered up with tracks. It is a piece of public that is all timber except for a hill top and a clear cut for the power lines. After ten minutes of rabbit distress I look to my right and there stands a coyote at 100 yards. Well I am thinking my partner don't see it so I shoot. Well another miss and in the mean time another coyote takes off that neither one of us seen. Come to find out my partner was waiting for the coyote to take two steps to clear a tree. 
We hunted all day on Sunday and never called in a single one. 
So we wake up monday. We are planing on sitting 4 stands then heading for home to spend Christmas with our families. The first spot we call is the public I missed the one on. After ten minutes of rabbit distress nothing shows up. So I switch to pup distress and here comes a female barreling in to 30 yards. After a well placed bullet we had another one on the ground finally.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

We then head over to the land were I shot the one on Saturday. We set up on another hill overlooking a big draw with timber in it and the hill side is scattered cedars. Well halfway thru the first rabbit distress sequence here comes a coyote. Problem is its heading for down wind in a hurry. When it clears a cedar it stops at 150 yards I shoot. But another clean miss. Well in the process another coyote takes off we never seen. 
We did two more sits but nothing. That was the best weekend we have had calling. We ended up calling in 8 coyotes and seen another two while we were in the truck heading to different spots.

Well the story don't end there. I am with the family for Christmas eve. Well my nephew wants to go coyote hunting so I say we can go for a couple sits in the morning. The first spot we set up right at first light and after some rabbit distress I spot a coyote a good 3/4 of a mile away heading in. So when it hits the old railroad bed on the other side of the field we are sitting on I do some more rabbit distress. The coyote breaks cover 600 yards out heading right for us. Well I think he spots my nephew getting the rifle on him so the coyote loops. us at 300 yards. Well after a struggle my nephew finally gets eye relief on the scope but a clean miss


----------



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

A great four days of calling. Not so great of shooting though. Not to mention mistakes made but hey we are learning. 
Good luck guys. 
For some reason I can't get pictures to post.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice! I'vebeen hunting for 3 days now with not one coyote coming in , 2 years ago I would have shot 6 coyotes by now, the numbers have really been reduced. Lots of rabbits though LOL.


----------

